# Tame, hand-raised feral pij needs great home



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

Hello-
Lahookie is a young, feral pigeon that has imprinted on people and needs a home as a pet. A tame pigeon is one of the sweetest friends you can ever have. Here's her story (from Ellie the Animal Control Officer): I am an animal control officer with SFACC and we ended up with a baby pigeon that belonged to a man who was arrested. Because the pigeon belonged to this guy we had to keep her for 2 weeks to see if he would come back and claim her. He did not, but after 2 weeks of hand feeding the pidgie was totally imprinted on us. I would love to find someone with an aviary who could keep her as a pet. She is very affectionate and keen for human companionship. She is in a cage in our kitchen and gets all excited when we come in. I usually give her free run of the house a few hours a day for exercise and entertainment she usually ends up sitting on my shoulder squeaking in my ear. To contact Lakhookie's foster mom, please call Ellie at 415-724-6646 or e-mail Elizabeth at [email protected].


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

OH MY GOSH! What a sweet pijjie baby, sweet picture, and lovely story! I sure hope somebody will open their heart and home to this little one!

Terry


----------



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

And Ellie is famous- she's a star of Animal Cops SF! I'm sure she'd include an autograph along with Lahookie to the right home!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Too bad she can't stay with Ellie.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Yup, too bad Ellie can't keep the youngster, s/he seems pretty enamored w/Ellie.
Hope someone will provide a home, great story and very sweet pijie...

fp


----------



## Stilettobrunett (Jun 21, 2008)

Would you possibly consider shipping? I'm in San Diego.


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

Hi Elizabeth,


Just wanted to say Thanks for the info on Lahooie.... I was able to get in touch with Ellie and FUNNY cuz we were looking for a hen, because we thought Willow was a male... BUT ... hmmmm.... now thats in the air, and were not so sure. if..... Willow is a she or a he. Anyways, Ellie said that Lahooie is a male. I wish we knew for sure what Willow was because Lahooie would be a great addition...... We wish him all the best a pigeon home could offer.. and wish it could have been ours! 

THANK you for what you do... 
Jenn


----------



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

Stilettobrunett said:


> Would you possibly consider shipping? I'm in San Diego.



Please contact Ellie, Lahookie's rescuer directly at [email protected]

If you're approved as her adopter, we will figure out a way, either via shipping or transport, to get her down towards your way.


----------

